#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Book wanted : Deepwater Petroleum Exploration & Production: A Nontechnical Guide

## qiao150002

Book wanted : Deepwater Petroleum Exploration & Production: A Nontechnical Guide 



Who has this book please upload and send me a email thank you.

Email: qiao150001@yahoo.com.cn

Deepwater Petroleum Exploration & Production: A Nontechnical Guide 

William L. Leffler  


Hardcover: 166 pages 
Publisher: Pennwell Pub; illustrated edition edition (May 1, 2003) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0878148469 
ISBN-13: 978-0878148462See More: Book wanted : Deepwater Petroleum Exploration & Production: A Nontechnical Guide

----------


## shekhi_jas

Did you manage to get a copy of the book? I am looking for it as well. Can you please mail it to me once you get it?

----------


## qiao150002

Sorry I can not find it, and I have not get a reply or a linkage for download this book.


And who have this book  please send to me. 

Email: qiao150001@yahoo.com.cn


Subsea Pipeline Engineering, 2nd Edition 

Andrew C. Palmer (Author), Roger A. King (Author)

Product Details
Hardcover: 575 pages
Publisher: PennWell Corp.; 2 edition (July 29, 2008)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1593701330
ISBN-13: 978-1593701338


Thank you!

----------


## y6nb

Maybe here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ciao

----------


## erodov

could someone please help me with a link to this book.
would sincerely appreciate the help.

thanks

----------


## makbeth

did you find the book i m still looking for it

----------


## selmagis

Recent edition is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------

